# Formalities after landing in NZ on AU PR



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

Hi Fellow Forum members,

I arrived in Auckland yesterday on an AU PR, i was granted a residence visa at the immigration. I have taken up an assignment in Auckland as an Independent Contractor. I would like to know what are the things to get sorted initially and how,

1) I have been asked to apply for an IRD number and GST - can anyone help how to go about this? The ird.gov.nz asks for an immigration visa application number when applying online - i dont have one and i am confused on how to go about this?

2) Which Bank should i choose for my bank account? I may go back to AU after this assignment, should i prefer anz, westpac over bnz, asb, kiwi etc?

3) any other tasks i should knock off asap?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

thehuskyone said:


> Hi Fellow Forum members,
> 
> I arrived in Auckland yesterday on an AU PR, i was granted a residence visa at the immigration. I have taken up an assignment in Auckland as an Independent Contractor. I would like to know what are the things to get sorted initially and how,
> 
> ...


 Hi,

(1) Go to a post office to make an application for an IRD number. This is required so you pay the correct % of income tax.
You can also download and print it off the IRD website here IRD number application - resident individual IR595 (Tax Agents) but you'll still need to take it to an AA shop or an NZ post shop with 2 forms of ID.
Go here to register for a GST number GST registration IR360 (by service name)
You won't have an immigration visa application number as you have not formally applied for a visa......your AUS PR gave you the right to complete the passenger card for an NZ Resident Visa at the border. I'd use the number on the Resident visa that you were given at the border. If there is no number than all you can do is leave it blank.

(2) If you are to go back to AUS at some point then maybe choose a bank that operates in both countries.

(3) Mobile phone. Register at a GP's. Insurance for car/contents/health.


----------

